# Ocd Ps3



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

my Ps3 has some small scratches on the top, so im thinking of detailing it, would i be ok using plastx to remove the scratches


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

doesnt matter, i had a go with some sonus enhance and topped with some klasse AIO and it looks amazing now, better than new, and it has some great reflections :lol:

i think the OCD has gone to far now


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

mine has them too!!!!


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

CG blitz is good on them! haha


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Me to. Only got it monday! lol


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

class :lol: :lol:


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

guys...










:lol:


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

get them shiney and stand them in one of these, they look like a neon lit tombstone!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vertical-St...ef=pd_sbs_vg_h_?ie=UTF8&qid=1208981990&sr=8-1


----------

